# Gaming PC Configuration



## navneetagarwal (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello Experts,

I have this old pc with following config 

*MOBO*: MSI H61M-P20 (G3)
*PROC*: Intel® Pentium® Processor G620
*RAM*: 4GB DDR3
*Graphics*: ASUS NVIDIA GT210

I am looking to upgrade this (an economic upgrade) and the goal is to run games like Arkham Knight. What would be the best possible config without me emptying my pockets 

PS - When trying to replace the Graphics card with a Radeon HD 5450, it was not working. Could it be because of old BIOS version?

Appreciate the advice.

Thanks
NAV.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 28, 2016)

Create a new thread by answering this Questionnaire in PC Components Section:*forum.digit.in/pc-components-confi...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2016)

To run Arkham Knight, you'll need a GTX 970 minimum and since that will require you to upgrade your CPU to an i5-4440 atleast, requiring a change to H81 mobo, changing the PSU to something like Seasonic S12II 520W and increasing the ram to 8 gb, you'll need to spend ~45-50k for the upgrades.


----------

